# New 928WA - first use... WOW!!!! Better than I could imagine.



## JTC (Dec 16, 2013)

My neighbor has a brand new simplicity Signiture Pro 24" with a big 305cc motor - he let me use it as I was trying to decide between Simplicty and Honda. 
I cant begin to tell you how much I enjoy using the Honda 928. We have heard it many times - but it throws snow out of the chute at a startling velocity. I credit the design - not horsepower. 

There is a cool sound that comes from the chute- like the sound of a helicopter chop. 

Turns on a dime with little effort. Need to remember to use reverse - find myself dragging it back. 

The manual is very well done and covers all the details. 

Only suggestion would be to make the light a bit brighter. It is fine - but for the size of the light - it would be nice to have a bit more output. 

I cant say enough about the quality compared to other high end snowblowers. Heavy steel does not mean better quality - the engineering on the Honda is amazing and a lot of attention has been paid to the details and reliability.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Honda prides itself on the design aspect of engineering and it shows with most anything they make. I'd bet that engine is very quiet too. The thicker metal on old units is great because it doesn't easily rust through and the structural integrity of the bucket is there. I'd bet your honda is pretty solid regardless of the thickness of the steel. Why?... Because they design it with that in mind at Honda.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jtc, welcome to SBF and congrats!! why didn't you get the simplicity


----------



## Snowcone (Jul 17, 2013)

Don't forget the little things like the gas gauge! Having that little gauge is so nice. Instead of looking into the tank and guesstimating how much gas you have, a look at the gauge does the trick. And it helps when refilling, no more accidental overfills, just watch the gauge scroll from E to F. Nice.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

JTC said:


> My neighbor has a brand new simplicity Signiture Pro 24" with a big 305cc motor - he let me use it as I was trying to decide between Simplicty and Honda.
> I cant begin to tell you how much I enjoy using the Honda 928. We have heard it many times - but it throws snow out of the chute at a startling velocity. I credit the design - not horsepower.
> 
> There is a cool sound that comes from the chute- like the sound of a helicopter chop.
> ...


Here's quite an upgrade, assuming you have a 50 Watt floodlight already.
http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=271250056819


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

congrats man, that is the same way I explain it to people. 'The fan sounds like a chinook flying when throwing snow'. Take care of it and it will take care of you for a long time.


----------

